# Scent Article Sizing



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I like mine slightly shorter bit than the dog's dumbbell...same size bell. I also have a slightly narrow bit width on mine. The bit size is my own preference as I find it easier for me to scent...then again, my dog really hasn't cared what size articles I use as I have two slightly different sizes (two sets) and work a pile of 20...
Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Assuming you are planning to use single bar articles, most people use the same size as the dumbell if you are not having any problems with her mouthing the dumbell, or picking it up by the ends.
If you go to www.max200.com there is some information on there about measuring for articles, if I remember right.
I suggest that, if you can afford it, you order 2 sets right off and mix them and use them both interchangeably. Oh, you use 3 types there, don't you? We only use 2. So I guess for you that'd be a lot of articles!!!


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

What had been suggested to me ,since I was not in a hurry, was to have Two different sizes mailed to you, than this way my ob instructor was able to determine if the size looked good.
I had no issue paying postage knowing I had the correct size. 
Everyone suggested a slightly larger than db size and I was unhappy with that! They seemed way to big, my guy has a narrow small mouth.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my guy can't use a standard size; his are custom made so I wasn't able to do that. Otherwise, I would have loved to!




Payton said:


> What had been suggested to me ,since I was not in a hurry, was to have Two different sizes mailed to you, than this way my ob instructor was able to determine if the size looked good.
> I had no issue paying postage knowing I had the correct size.
> Everyone suggested a slightly larger than db size and I was unhappy with that! They seemed way to big, my guy has a narrow small mouth.


----------

